# Budget Clear-Com



## Spiceboy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have seen a lot of comments in various threads here about cheap alternatives to Clearcom with companies like Production Intercom being mentioned.

However I hadnt seen any comments about the Que-Com product that Clearcom have in their range that would give you a single channel Beltpack/Headset combo for roughly half the price of a comparable Clearcom Single Channel Belt Pack(501/601)/Headset set up.

Clear-Com - Products: Clear-Com Encore - Que-Com

Does anyone use it? Is it not widely known about or is it just not that popular?

Just curious


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 15, 2009)

The community 'little theatre' group I work with has a set of these. They are okay, they get the job done and all.
I really don't like the fact that they don't have the 'flash' ability built-in as many times it would've been very handy.
I don't know about any newer models, but the ones we have have a couple other problems:

They are very uncomfortable on your ear for long periods of time.
You cannot plug-in another headset if you have one. Hardwired.
There is not the normal Gain pot for the microphone. Which can sometimes be annoying in certain circumstances.


----------



## seanandkate (Apr 15, 2009)

Our comm tech lab has a set, and yea . . . they're as comfortable as wearing a bar clamp. OK if you're in a comm tech lab and your shoot doesn't last for more than an hour, only a minor problem. Double that for a show . . .


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Apr 17, 2009)

We bought Production Intercom because it was recommended by a local production company. They said it was not only less expensive than ClearCom, it was more reliable.


----------



## wfor (Apr 17, 2009)

Our PI headsets break like nobody's business. Right at the mic boom joint to the earphone.

All the Gaff tape in the world won't put it back together.

Aside from some faulty instalation wiring, I love the system. The packs are extremely robust. And I like the fact that there arn't any lights on it except the "CALL" light. That way if you walk on stage, there's no obvious "I'M RIGHT HERE" that the audience can see.


----------



## airkarol (Apr 23, 2009)

I've never had any problems with Production Intercom.


----------



## NickJones (Apr 24, 2009)

Depending on how good you are at electronics you can make your own, beltpacks, but you need a clearcom base station, the link is here. As for what seanandkate said, if it's not comfortable, then you are wasting your time. It's so distracting to have a dodgey one.
Nick


----------



## Spiceboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok Thanks for the info

I was just curious why that particular product didnt seem to get mentioned as a budget way of getting a Clearcom system.

So based on what has been said if I ould find a way to change the headset for a more comfortable one (which seems to be the main complaint) then they woudlnt be too bad/

Just curious but out of the Clearcom hedsets which is regarded as the most popular/comfortable?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 28, 2009)

Spiceboy said:


> ...Just curious but out of the Clearcom headsets which is regarded as the most popular/comfortable?


Clear-Com _brand_ headsets or Clear-Com _compatible_ headsets? 

See these threads: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound/7433-best-clear-com-headset.html, http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/6208-left-right-swivel.html.


----------



## Spiceboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks

lets say Clearcom Brand for now

Will check out the links


----------

